# Angelbootverleih Haringvliet / Hellevoetsluis



## Zweigonaut (16. März 2014)

Hallo Board,

hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wo ich am Haringvliet, genauer gesagt in Hellevoetsluis Angelboote mieten kann?

Der Ort hat eine Marina bzw. einen Yachthafen, da wird es sicher auch einen Verleih für Angelboote geben. Wichtig wäre, dass der Liegeplatz mitvermietet wird, da unser Ferienhaus keinen eigenen Anleger hat.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach entweder den guten alten "Aluschüsseln" oder im Zweifel auch eine Nummer größer, aber nichts wirklich aufwendiges. Ich brauche 2 Stück für jeweils 3 Personen.

Danke für eure Erfahrungen und Tipps!


----------



## krauthi7 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Angelbootverleih Haringvliet / Hellevoetsluis*

nein dort gibts keinerlei Bootsverleih


----------



## Zweigonaut (23. März 2014)

*AW: Angelbootverleih Haringvliet / Hellevoetsluis*

Hallo Board,

im Ernst? Eine Marina und kein Bootsverleih? Ich finde einige Yachtverleihe, die haben aber diese Bootskategorie nicht. Die Marina selbst ignoriert meine Emails 

D.h. es bleibt nur die Option, da selbst ein Boot mit raufzubringen?

Gibt's hier Erfahrungsberichte von Anglern, die vor ORt etwas geregelt haben?

Viele Grüße,
Zweigonaut


----------



## Speedy585 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Angelbootverleih Haringvliet / Hellevoetsluis*

Du wirst in Holland eh ein Problem haben überhaupt ein Boot zu finden das du zum Angeln mieten kannst


----------



## Zweigonaut (24. März 2014)

*AW: Angelbootverleih Haringvliet / Hellevoetsluis*

Hi Speedy585,

 na das kann ich nun absolut nicht bestätigen, ich fahre seit vielen Jahren immer mal wieder mit Leuten nach Holland, da sie keinen deutschen Fischereischein haben.

 Es war noch nie ein Problem Mietboote zu bekommen, und ich habe von Nord bis Süd schon vieles durch.


----------

